# which u like more?



## Anas Anani (Feb 19, 2005)

What city in the UAE you like most guys?

I love abu dhabi most, maybe because most of my friends in the UAE are from abu dhabi and i lived their for some time. what about you?


----------



## msleiman (Feb 20, 2005)

i also prefer ABU DHABI ............it's very nice, clean and quiet. Dubai is nicer in it's own way but abu dhabi is "rawa3"........nice shisha on kasser el mouj does it for me


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

no offence, but i cant stan abu dhabi, i can never feel comfortable there, i dont like the roads, the driving there, the city lay out, 
then again, i lived all my life in dubai, i can be biased towards dubai


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Abu Dhabi is like the little embryo in a mother's womb, and Dubai is like a fully grown mature blonde.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

juiced said:


> Abu Dhabi is like the little embryo in a mother's womb, and *Dubai is like a fully grown mature blonde*.


... and Sharjah is just a natural blonde with BLACK coloured hair. :lol:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Altind_Carnut said:


> ... and Sharjah is just a natural blonde with BLACK coloured hair. :lol:


lol....


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

well ajman is bald!


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> no offence, but i cant stan abu dhabi, i can never feel comfortable there, i dont like the roads, the driving there, the city lay out,
> then again, i lived all my life in dubai, i can be biased towards dubai


your kidding me rite, abu dhabi has a lot better layout then dubai and roads are much better and wider. :bash: 

dubai is better in other ways, like it has much more fun stuff to do.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

If you ask any architect who's into landscaping they will tell u that the grid layout is always prefered and considered more efficient than the kinda layout of roads that Dubai has. Abu Dhabi is better planned city when it comes to the road network, infact I would go as far as saying Abu Dhabi has the best road network in the UAE, although there is a lot of room for improvement.

I prefer living in Abu Dhabi to Dubai simply because it's not as fast paced as Dubai. But on weekends there is no better place to be than Dubai! But then again, I've been brought up in Abu Dhabi and I have a shit load of friends in Dubai so that's how I feel. I love them both at the end of the day.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

hey, mathematically, i am sure AD has a better layout, more like a grid, 
but IMO i like dubai's i am not restricted to 90 degree angel road, and a web of parallel and perpendicular road, i like how dubai is spread out, more space, more twists and turns, bridges, under passes, u know, its not normal, 
abu dhabi network, seems like it was designed by some nerd, everything had to be exact, dubai network, is more like , we'll build it as we go, and we'll see what we'll end up with, (might be weird and abnormal, then again, whats normal about dubai )


----------



## Anas Anani (Feb 19, 2005)

hahahaha DarkBlueBoss, u said some nerd yea? well 'they' are canadians, they are the ones who organized Abu Dhabi, one company called cansult, its the most active canadian company in all the ME lol.At that time it was called Audi-cansult i have no idea if they split up or something.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

doh !!!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

gotta say i like Dubai best
but again it all i really know 
i have been to the other emirates but never lived on them or even stayed over night !


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Abu Dhabi is a dark cesspit of depression, avoid at all costs.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

is nice and dense, Wide open streets from what i remeber
Great Waterfront with heaps of potential that is currently being developed
An Established city and heaps of other factors


----------

